# raw spot between paw pads



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

If he's been out in the snow a lot, it's probably raw from that. I'd try and limit his licking. I'll spray foot-tops with Bitter Apple to prevent feet-locking. Or you could use the cone.

I wouldn't worry about the vet unless it gets a lot worse.


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Molson has had the same on going issue with his paws. The vet recommends to soak them in a bath with epsom salts for about 10 minutes twice a day. Make sure you dry the paws really well afterwards, and definitely spray them with bitter apple if you have it.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Toby has issues with sensitive paws and he wears them out in the summer launching off pool decks, creating abrasions. Definitely try the epsom salt baths, drying them, and putting something on them to prevent the licking. In our case we used a soft e-collar and at times we used a bootie to keep him from licking and irritating it more. Watch it carefully for signs of infection because he might need some veterinary prescriptives if that happens. Poor boy!


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

I think that we're going to invest in some booties for him when Jeff gets paid. He's just such a snow dog and I can't keep him inside for the life of me. I'll pick up some epsom salts later today. If it gets any worse, we'll make a trip to the vet and hope that they'll be willing to let us pay next weekend.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I think the Gold Bond would help too, relieve the itching and reduce the irritation.


----------



## Katie and Paddy's Mum (Mar 31, 2010)

In addition to what others are recommending for actual treatment, you could try putting a sock on his paw while he is in the house, that might distract him and prevent the licking. I know it is not always practical, but if he's lying still it might help prevent the licking!

Good luck! 

Kim


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

esSJay said:


> Molson has had the same on going issue with his paws. The vet recommends to soak them in a bath with epsom salts for about 10 minutes twice a day. Make sure you dry the paws really well afterwards, and definitely spray them with bitter apple if you have it.


 
I agree with esSJay, I have used epsom salts on Dylan's legs and feet. He gets dry skin and chews until almost raw.
I use a clean OJ carton, his leg fits perfect. When dry I apply calendula gel and stay with him until it drys (if not he will lick it off).

Good luck with Enzo! Give him a Kiss & Hug from us...


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

My new "must-have" for dogs/horses is: - About Well-Horse - Treats Horse Skin Fungus, Horse Skin Conditions, Horse Laminitis

It's safe for use on all animals and is all natural, doesn't sting. After Ranger lacerated himself on a fence last week, I was dabbing polysporin on it 3-6 times a day and not seeing a huge improvement (though it wasn't getting any worse otherwise we'd have gone in to the vet). I remembered this spray that I'd used on my horse on an awful cut and I'd also used it on Ranger when he'd scraped off a few layers of his carpal pad, leaving it raw.

The beauty of this stuff is that it forms a coating on the wound and leaves it less raw looking after just a few sprays. I sprayed it on Ranger's wound and in ONE day (compared to 2 days of polysporin), the redness was gone and there was a little coating on top of the wound. Next day, it started to close over. The same thing with Ranger's carpal pad. In just a day of spraying two sprays twice a day, the rawness had almost disappeared and he was much more comfortable. 

The only downside is that it seems appealing for dogs to want to lick it after it's been sprayed since it seems to have a sweet scent. I spray it on, let it dry, spray it again, then feed Ranger so he's distracted. By the time he's done eating, he's pretty much forgotten about it. 

The spray doesn't stain fur, but it can be a little leaky. I keep a paper towel on hand so I can catch drips and blot gently around the wound. It really is an amazing product and can be picked up at most equestrian supply stores, though you may want to call first and make sure they have it. It was around 10 bucks and even comes with a little bottle scrubber for when the top gets clogged.


----------



## MittaBear (Mar 9, 2010)

Thanks for posting this! I was actually going to come here and ask about this today. I woke up last night to Chester nonstop licking his one paw. I looked at it and it was nice and red between the pads from all of the licking. Of course this comes just right after he was at the vet for his rabies shot...otherwise I would have been able to have him look at it right there.

So I guess it's most likely from the snow? I ended up spraying his paw with bitter apple so I could get him to stop licking it. But I'm definitely gonna try the epsom salts today. Thanks for the suggestions!


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

Enzo's is doing much better today. I think he knew it was from the snow or something because my snow buddy spent pretty much the whole day in the house, which isn't like him. He's acting fine, just doesn't want to be in the snow today.


----------

